# Palit Introduces the First X1950GT 512MB AGP Video Card



## malware (Feb 1, 2007)

Palit Microsystems, today excitingly announced the most high-end AGP graphics card: X1950GT Super 512MB AGP, designed exclusively for AGP platform PC enthusiasts and hard core gamers. Palit X1950GT AGP has 512MB of GDDR3 super size memory with 256-bit memory interface, 36 pixel shader processors and RV570 GPU clocked at 500MHz. The card is also Windows Vista Premium compatible, as you may guess. Other features like ATI Avivo technology and Dual-link DVI connectivity are also presented.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RickyG512 (Feb 1, 2007)

is it me or does the PCB looks plain

doesnt say nuffin about mem speed


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Clock speeds are 500MHz Core and 600MHz Memory(1200 effective).


----------



## Nosada (Feb 1, 2007)

Typos can be so funny on an immature level


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 1, 2007)

Odd, one 1 x DVI. Absolutely useless at running 2 x TFTs.

(Dont tell me to use DVI on one and VGA one the other... there will never be color consistency).

How does a 1950GT compare with a 1950Pro? Better or worse?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is identical to a x1950Pro, but with lower clock(spelled right this time ) speeds.

The x1950Pr's core is at 575MHz and the memory is at 690MHz(1380 effective).


----------



## EviLZeD (Feb 1, 2007)

isnt it slightly weaker that the pro i read a review sumwere


----------



## overcast (Feb 1, 2007)

RickyG512 said:


> is it me or does the PCB looks plain



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 1, 2007)

malware said:


> Palit Microsystems, today excitingly announced the most high-end AGP graphics card: X1950GT Super 512MB AGP, designed exclusively for AGP platform PC enthusiasts and hard core gamers. Palit X1950GT AGP has 512MB of GDDR3 super size memory with 256-bit memory interface, 36 pixel shader processors and RV570 GPU clocked at 500MHz. The card is also Windows Vista Premium compatible, as you may guess. Other features like ATI Avivo technology and Dual-link DVI connectivity are also presented.
> 
> Source: VR-Zone



isnt the x1950pro agp the most high end agp solution ? 

still all good for agp users if it is slightly cheaper than the x1950pro, im presuming that would oc to a pro and beyond no problems?


----------



## evil bill (Feb 1, 2007)

yes, and it doesn't need a dual slot either - why such a big cooler for a lower clocked card 

THIS is the most high end AGP on the market

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=521950


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 1, 2007)

yea cooler does look a bit weird tbh im not that overly impressed with the look of it as a whole but like i said, if its got good price/performance then thats not going to be an issue, anyone any idea of the price?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2007)

The PCB looks plain because there is usually a large single slot heatsink covering that area, so nothing really can go on the PCB there.


----------



## evil bill (Feb 1, 2007)

mullered07 said:


> if its got good price/performance then thats not going to be an issue,



Its got to be around the same as a 256MB X1950PRO Id think - £125ish ?


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 1, 2007)

umm unless this thing overclocks well then its kinda stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 1, 2007)

am i the only one that noticed it has a pci-e power connector?


----------



## GLD (Feb 1, 2007)

For the price of a new, highest end AGP card, it makes more sense to me for people to actually move on to pci-e. It is time...


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> am i the only one that noticed it has a pci-e power connector?



I believe some of the AGP x1950Pros have a PCI-E power connector also.  Some have dual molex connectors.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2007)

But the article says this is the most high end AGP card ever, is that just the manufacturer speaking or ATi? cause if its ATi then it must be faster than the 1950Pro and if its the manufacturer and they also ship 1950Pro AGP then again surely it must be faster?

Does not make sense to me with the same hardware specs as the Pro but lower clocks?  WTF?


----------



## malware (Feb 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But the article says this is the most high end AGP card ever, is that just the manufacturer speaking or ATi? cause if its ATi then it must be faster than the 1950Pro and if its the manufacturer and they also ship 1950Pro AGP then again surely it must be faster?
> 
> Does not make sense to me with the same hardware specs as the Pro but lower clocks?  WTF?



It's passage from the manufacturer press release.


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 1, 2007)

malware said:


> It's passage from the manufacturer press release.



so yet more crap to trick the consumers into thinking there getting somthing there not, unless there is somthing totally different about this its a slower 1950pro ?


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2007)

This card has the r570le chip in it.  I believe it uses less power than the pro, and it doesn't overclock as well.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2007)

Im rather impressed. I love the plethora of cards coming out, so you can pick and choose what you want to go with. Covers the whole Gamut of pc buyers. Now, Im just wondering if this is related to the DOJ calling out DAaMiT and Nvidia or what?


----------



## evil bill (Feb 1, 2007)

GLD said:


> For the price of a new, highest end AGP card, it makes more sense to me for people to actually move on to pci-e. It is time...



How come? This makes no sense at all.

A PCI-e 512 MB X1950PRO is around £150, an AGP 512MB X1950PRO is around £20-£30 more. I know the prices in the US are better than here in the UK but Im pretty sure £30 does not buy you a new mobo, RAM and CPU.


----------

